# How to keep warm in winter?



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

Ok so, we have 3 hens that we have had throughout summer but now it is September, its beginning to get pretty cold at nights. We live in England and it can get pretty cold most nights!!! Had a look online and they suggested putting blankets over the coop and providing thick bedding. Have you got any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the worst things you can do is make the coop air tight. There needs to be air circulation to remove the excess moisture their warm bodies will put out. That excess moisture helps in developing frostbite. 

Think about what they have covering their bodies. The same thing they stuff coats and blankets with to keep us warm. They will puff the feathers a bit in the cold which holds body heat next to their bodies.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a heated waterer and I aim for just above freezing in the coop itself. The coop heaters are generally flat panels which use 200 watts, only reach 160 degrees and are safe to be in contact with items in the coop. I've never heard of one catching fire, brooder lamps catch fire all the time when they get knocked down. You don't want winter wind in the coop but you need to have circulation. The chickens will warm the coop a little just like my horses raise the barn temp.


----------



## Mad_About_Animals (Aug 13, 2020)

Ah right, ok! So, if i were to purchase a coop heater, what is like the top watt voltage that it should get to?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you get the heater that PJ mentioned I think he said it uses 200 watts.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Look up Cozy Coop.


----------

